# JList bleibt trotz gefülltem DefaultListModel leer



## Xmann264 (29. Jun 2021)

Guten Abend,
Wir sollen im Rahmen einer Hausaufgabe einen Vokabeltrainer programmieren. So weit so gut. Nun möchte ich die Vokabelliste über eine jList anzeigen lassen. Das funktioniert allerdings nicht so wie es sollte. Ich habe folgenden Code, der die JList beschreibt:


```
DefaultListModel jListVokModel = new DefaultListModel();   
    JList jListVok = new JList(jListVokModel);
    for(int i=0; i<v.getLength(); i++){
      jListVokModel.addElement(v.getItem(i).getED());
        }
```

v ist dabei die Dynamische Array in der die Objekte der Klasse Vokabel gespeichert werden und hier bereits gefüllt.
getED gibt die Vokabel + Übersetzung als String an.

Mit System.out.println(jListVokModel) bekomme ich die korrekte Ausgabe. Das Model wurde also korrekt befüllt und ich bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldung. Die jList bleibt allerdings leer. Ich habe bereits eine Weile recherchiert aber leider nichts gefunden was mein Problem löst. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen


----------



## mihe7 (29. Jun 2021)

Mehr Code, bitte.


----------



## Neumi5694 (12. Jul 2021)

Also an *dem* Codeteil liegt's nicht, die Liste wird befüllt.


----------

